# Solved: Windows 3.1 CardBus



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure how many people are still using Windows 3.1, so I would appreciate if anyone could help me with this.

I have Windows for Workgroups 3.11 (1994) on my Thinkpad 755. The video and sound drivers are installed and working, but I am having problems trying to get the PCMCIA modem to work. I installed the IBM CardBus PC Launcher which apparently detected the modem on COM3 but AOL doesn't detect it.

There are a lot of settings like "03F8" and "IRQ" and I have no clue how to set it up. I ran PC Card Launcher but it pops up with a box of the configuration settings. I don't think they are correct because AOL doesn't detect it. Even if I set the COM3 in AOL it doesn't detect it.

Windows 95 does this all automatically since it is PnP but Windows 3.1 doesn't. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I figured it out! I needed to download the driver for the modem. The program automatically configures Windows for the modem.

3Com Megahertz PC Card V.34 Data/Fax Modems (Models XJ4288 and CC4288) (03/07/96)

Now I'm happily cruising the web with Windows 3.11 for Workgroups and AOL 3.0!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

OMG! I haven't done that since 1997. Wife and I ran AOL on her old 486 laptop back then. I remember having to make a special communications setting on the pcmcia modem I had to make it work with AOL. 

Glad you got that working.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats, sdfox,
.
WOW,
now i don't feel so bad,
knowing there are others back here in the shadows with me,
.
also,
it's truly amazing how fast these older os's can be,
when run on some of the later hardware, huh?
.
'NOTHER BENEFIT,
WHO is going to BRAG and say,
'I WROTE A VIRUS FOR 3.11???'


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, and did you know you can post on TechGuy using Internet Explorer 3.0? Do you realize how *BLAZINGLY FAST 28.8K* is when you have all the images turned off?! If I didn't need images 15 years ago, why do I need them NOW? And without images on, you don't get script errors or any other errors!

A lot of people are misinformed and believe that because machines are old they are either a) useless or b) slower than new machines.

A) obviously is wrong as I've demonstrated, and B) While new machines are "faster", it isn't noticeable because M$ makes sure to slow them down with bloatware! Otherwise, how would they make money?

AOL is still by far the largest provider and clearly they STILL provide the ability to connect with OS' as old as 3.1! I don't think the DOS versions (1.0 & 2.0) work anymore though!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I still use a Penitum II 400mhz Laptop for when I travel.

I had saw a skin a couple of years ago that Made Windows 3.1 look like Windows XP.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am surprised that you don't use Netscape. It was a much better browser back then.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Here it is....
http://www.abzone.be/calmira_calxp


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

Since we have hijacked this thread......I'd love to run Windows 3.11 on my desktop computer. If there were drivers for all my hardware the OS would be smoking fast, and my computer isn't even all that new. I don't think it would know what to do with 2 gigs of RAM though.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Lone Stranger said:


> Since we have hijacked this thread......I'd love to run Windows 3.11 on my desktop computer. If there were drivers for all my hardware the OS would be smoking fast, and my computer isn't even all that new. I don't think it would know what to do with 2 gigs of RAM though.


You can run it inside Virtual PC.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I've got WfWG 3.11 running on this Latitude C840 machine here (not right at this moment).
The only thing I am struggling with is getting a decent driver for the Nvidia card.
Everything else is sorted (apart from the Wireless Networking).
USB sticks work (not hot swap), Modem is fine. Cardbus USB2.0 is fine. Networking is fine. Printing was fun to set up as my printer is network connected (strangely that made it easier)


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

hello dave,
and another figure steps out of the shadows,
just makes you wonder how many others, huh?,
.
how have have you been?
long time no-hearum-from-you,


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

SO-SO!
I've been around.
I've been spending a bit of time on other projects.


----------

